# terrible twos?



## thalaron (Jan 5, 2014)

Do cockatiels go through a terrible twos stage? Before I could put her back in the cage no problem; now she flies around avoiding me when I try to put her in her home. She is also arguing with me! So cute, but I miss being her buddy.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes they do.

She'll be friendly again soon. Just keep working with her normally


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

What age range counts as 'tiel adolescence?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Like 6 months


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

thalaron said:


> Do cockatiels go through a terrible twos stage? Before I could put her back in the cage no problem; now she flies around avoiding me when I try to put her in her home. She is also arguing with me! So cute, but I miss being her buddy.


Taco is going through this stage too... and she's nipping me more as well. Doesn't really hurt, but she's certainly more snooty.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

From about 6 months to 1 year is typically the age bracket of 'tiel adolescence. They're maturing, molting into adult plumage, and exploring their sexuality. They also become very moody and unpredictable. Some behave worse than others -- usually the males. 

It doesn't last though. Once the hormones have settled down, their temperament should return to normal.


----------

